# RAY-O-VAC sportsman



## corey (Jan 14, 2004)

This is the oldest flashlight I have in my small collection. It was in the glove box of my grandmothers car when she willed it to me. It's in excelent shape. No dents in the body, and just a few scratches in the clear lense. It's a 2D cell ray-o-vac sportsman. This is got to be the worst pic evar, but it's the only one I have right now. 







I am new to this board, and to collecting flashlights. I just got a Surefire Z2 Combatlight, and I love it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Corey! Welcome to CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

I've got one of those lights, too, but yours is in better condition. I used to use it for Boy Scout camping trips. I think Rayovac must have made those lights for a LONG time! I got mine in the early 1980s, but wouldn't be surprised if they sold them as far back as the 1950s. Not terribly bright by today's standards, but built like a tank! That thing is just begging for a mod.

Thanks for sharing! And congratulations on a nice find. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## corey (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks. I'll have to find a better pic of it. Yeah, your right they are built tough.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2004)

I remember these things from the early- and mid-1970s, and used them on boy scout camping trips. I think dad had one too, but his had a yellowed and broken glass lens (they didn't have "flashlightlens.com" back then).
I think the reflector was textured, but I'm not 100% certain of that.


----------



## corey (Jan 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
I think the reflector was textured, but I'm not 100% certain of that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, it is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh no! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Inspired by this thread, I just went upstairs to pull mine out of my old wooden "campbox," and it's gone! I have no idea when or where it went.

Rats. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## jayflash (Jan 14, 2004)

I've got a well used and banged up Sportsman from 1965. It looks the same as yours and belonged to my Father. The smooth reflector on mine is "textured" only from age and a large crack. 

Does this mean that Ray O's old lights have a bit o' the Bunny in them? They just keep going.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*corey said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
I think the reflector was textured, but I'm not 100% certain of that. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yup, it is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you for the clarification on that.
I don't have a Ray-O-Vac Sportsman flashlight right now, but I used to use them and remember them clearly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, looks familiar...






Specs are available at: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?user_id=&method=search&brand=Rayovac&item_number=RA00032


----------



## corey (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks like that one has the same crack/scratch in the lense as mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 15, 2004)

Interesting. Mine (before I lost it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif) had a textured reflector and a MAGNET attached to the side. The magnet was particularly handy for clipping the light onto the big metal cots they had in the platform tents at Boy Scout summer camp.


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2004)

Think I can call this a Ray-O-Vac Sportsman? The nameplate on this one has been scrubbed clean. Mine has a VERY tight beam......12" at 15 feet.

The top of the switch slide is marked "MADE IN USA".


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 16, 2004)

*Roy*, looks like a Ray-O-Vac Sportsman to me!


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jan 16, 2004)

Must have been that model's defect. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

